# Looking for short/long term RP [SFW/NSFW]



## roseysheep (Aug 16, 2018)

Hiya! I’m new to the furry scene and figured what better way to meet new people than some RPs? I’m looking for a few sentences to a few paragraphs (I like to play it by ear and sometimes replies vary) and don’t particularly enjoy first person, but I don’t mind it from time to time. All I ask is that partners be chill with replies and 18+ regardless of the RP content. My FA account is also new, but it is under the same name and contains my current refs for my pink sheep fursona Rose. Any setting is fine and only hard no’s are vore/baby furs (ddlg is sometimes okay)/diapers/scat. I also have a ton of human OCs (I only have a few furry children currently ;w; ) so if you don’t mind non-furry/humanoid with animal features I have you covered! Feel free to PM me


----------



## Máni (Aug 16, 2018)

;w; Sounds good~
And have fun here on FA~


----------



## roseysheep (Aug 16, 2018)

Máni said:


> ;w; Sounds good~
> And have fun here on FA~



Thank you so much~! :3 <3


----------



## Wolf22red (Aug 16, 2018)

Would you be interested in a college setting ?


----------



## roseysheep (Aug 16, 2018)

Sure thing! 


Wolf22red said:


> Would you be interested in a college setting ?



Sure thing! Rose would be an art major~! Feel free to PM me :3 <3


----------



## RyanBlitz13 (Aug 26, 2018)

wait are you still interested in doing an rp?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 26, 2018)

I'd recommend the Don Volpe RP, though you'll have to do some background reading. It's worth the effort and the people are great. I could explain further if you want.


----------



## roseysheep (Aug 29, 2018)

RyanBlitz13 said:


> wait are you still interested in doing an rp?



I’m up for casual RP still! Activity is kind of sporadic/slow right now because of my work schedule though ^^


----------



## roseysheep (Aug 29, 2018)

Unicon said:


> I'd recommend the Don Volpe RP, though you'll have to do some background reading. It's worth the effort and the people are great. I could explain further if you want.



Oh?? I’d love to hear more about it!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 29, 2018)

Basically, it's a neo-noir RP that centers around the Volpe mafia family and those work with or oppose them. The storylines are very exciting and engrossing. In terms of pacing, the RP moves at decent clip, but not so much that you would feel overwhelmed to keep up. Now is actually a very good time to join since the RP is currently paused. That means you will time to read up on the backstory. Here are the instructions for this season of the RP:

Don Volpe [paused] it will be a few pages away since none has posted for a while because we are waiting.
You are new so you cannot post for a little. Plus you need to go through all the intro and backstory process here first.

_




_
_On-Going and *now accepting new players.* If you want to catch up, you can 
read through the RP with the help of the *Event Guide* & the *Character Summaries*. _
_*To start *playing you must read through thefollowing scenario, make a choice, and
follow up from there._

_*Your character* spots a yacht docked in your town's local women's hospital by the
sea. While known to accommodate the rich, the hospital was also rumored to be an
organ farm and a source of unwanted babies for the black market - extracted from less
fortunate girls._

*Your character...*

A. Works at the Hospital and recognizes that the vessel belongs to the Volpe Family. They take quick
action to receive guests who may needimmediate medical assistance.

B. Is a concerned bystander at the docks. They recognize the vessel, and dreads that the Volpes might
have entered the organ-trade.

C. Is an opportunistic merchant at the docks and saw the pricey vessel with wealthy customers.

D. Recognizes the vessel and saw an opportunity to blackmail the family with well-timed photos.

E. None of the above. Please elaborate how you enter this RP as a citizen of Trieste. 

_Last Updated by Admin: June 20, 2018_

I hope you join us.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm truly interested in Roleplaying with you.


----------



## DravenMathis (Sep 4, 2018)

Still interested in a detailed rp/erp? I'd love to give it a shot!


----------

